# Kinshasa: Kin The Beautiful



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Post all kinshasa here








*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa boulevarde lazy afternoon *









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5602/15130225153_f5a77b9928_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Ogefrem HQ​







photobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Boulevard du 30​






Courtesy of Kinshasa Ma ville facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kinshasa the green city*

Garden in Kinshasa
Garden in Kinshasa by fredogaza

Ambassador's residence by fredogaza

The river Congo, seen from Kinshasa by fredogaza

Early evening view on the river Congo by fredogaza

Boulevard du 30 juin by fredogaza

Echangeur, Kinshasa by jonny hogg

courtesy ssc


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avenue Kisangani​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nightscapes from high elevation point in the Cbd
*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Blvd du 30 juin


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Of course the sky be grey once again*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....48_1500287223558299_7540385990135651557_o.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Boulevarde 30 june after rejuvenation aerial view










http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/18/63/84/60/kinsha70.jpg



*Night view from the sistercity Brazzaville*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Avenue du Roi Baudouin, Kinshasa-Gombe with its high walls favoured by locals













https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6223/6310555760_97040bdd2f_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place des évolués by night​
















​
pholtobucket


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Congo Futur Shopping Mall​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1420891952_34e135b28ad25067f28d62960fa367d3​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

8 lanes of freedom...










http://www.presidentrdc.cd/IMG/arton671.jpg



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Place du 30 Juin from an unsual vantage point​







.​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7344/10354654564_43ce840728_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kin La Belle


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Different Squares making a democratic city..










http://i55.servimg.com/u/f55/18/63/84/60/newkin11.jpg











http://i55.servimg.com/u/f55/18/63/84/60/kinsha18.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*That After-work Thing That we do..:cheers:*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1438395725_838ab9f9d530dbb5a83f2eff2558b435​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FjNrz00csMQ/VPQMS_IKw7I/AAAAAAAACcI/4iN8XBTVTp8/s1600/DSCN3630.JPG


----------



## Arthinus (Aug 3, 2011)

Great


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Of Rain*



















facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Kalonji*_






















facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h.../e15/10903370_489764351163049_618686891_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Gombe*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1438001367_c590e73bf3162acf2f03c9db5f62d2d4


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=2dcf84bb4f40f1315c9fc22742762285&oe=563453AB


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.kempinski.com/assets/kem.../_resampled/SetWidth1700-Kempinski-Hotel9.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CE-QBanW0AANPFB.jpg:large


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.lareference.cd/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/kinshasa-5.jpg


----------

